# NEW North West VAG Meet....



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

a little taster for you all...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I may pop in if I have no clients 

How many cars are you expecting? And what is the cost?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I may pop in if I have no clients
> 
> How many cars are you expecting? And what is the cost?


Yes maybe up for some of this  ,,, what time is the start / finish ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I may pop in if I have no clients
> ...


Start is 11:00am Finish is usually 5:00pm?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I would say, come here for coffee on the way but it would be a rather long way to go? :wink: :roll:

YELLOW, where is YELLOW? He loves shows ...
*Andy, where are you *


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

hi there,

it is free!!!

yep starts at 11 and will go on as you say till about 5 ish.. their cafe and bar is open and serving food aswell (i think).

so far there is a lot of interest, and we have now booked this for every last sunday in the month for the next 6 months 8)

hope to see you down there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cav said:


> hi there,
> 
> it is free!!!
> 
> ...


I can make it for 2pm


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cav said:


> 8)


How do we recognise you? Do you drive a pink Porsche wearing a green stripey shirt with purple polka dots :roll: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> cav said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...


And my sun glasses 8) 8)

Or a yellow tt :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > cav said:
> ...


Not another yellow one, surely  
There are too many of them!!! I need a respray for A3DFU :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I am her Dani I am working on the 24th but I will see what I can do  
What will be going on there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok need to balance the colours up a bit (to many bannana cars 8) ) with the best colour for a TT ..... as if I need to remind or tell you :lol: I'll be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Andy,

I have no idea what the meet involves. I assume it is something like Gawsworth Hall? Just meet, chat and possibly a show 'n' shine?

I think cav will be along soon to tell us 



les said:


> Ok need to balance the colours up a bit (to many bannana cars 8) ) with the best colour for a TT ..... as if I need to remind or tell you :lol: I'll be there


Great if we have a colour balance, Les


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just noticed this, unfortunately we will be in Portugal. Its a great place to meet though :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Just noticed this, unfortunately we will be in Portugal. Its a great place to meet though :wink:


I guess you mean that Portugal is a great place to meet :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dani,

I should be back from darlington about lunchtime, might catch up with you on the motorway


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

So that is ,one black , one yellow , one purple, and a fastest silver 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dani,
> 
> I should be back from darlington about lunchtime, might catch up with you on the motorway


Well, I finish work near Altrincham around 1:00pm. Quick change of cloths and I guess I can be near Preston around 2pm'ish



davidg said:


> So that is ,one black , one yellow , one purple, and a fastest silver 8)


And perhaps three more cars; I PM'ed YELLOW, John-H and Nissan Ian


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

haha, there will be people on the gate.... and signs..

all good!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed this, unfortunately we will be in Portugal. Its a great place to meet though :wink:
> ...


Both actually :-*


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

ok,

its starts ay 11, form there we will be arranging parking etc... tryin to keep the clubs together etc.

there is a cafe and bar open all day.

also from 12-3 (i think) there resturant is open (awesome food)

the house is fully open to look round, and of course all the cars are there 

looking forward to meeting you all.

cav


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> So that is ,one black , one yellow , one purple, and a fastest silver 8)


Na not quite Dave. as follows. one black fast one, one yellow, one purple and a silver one :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

cav said:


> ok,
> 
> its starts ay 11, form there we will be arranging parking etc... tryin to keep the clubs together etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

cav said:


> ok,
> 
> its starts ay 11, form there we will be arranging parking etc... tryin to keep the clubs together etc.
> 
> ...


Leave us a nice spec ,,, 1st in line is a silver one :wink: :wink: looking at getting there @ 1:15 ish ,,, Cav hope this is not to late :?

Go on Les i bet you get there @ 1:00 just to be 1st :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:

Dani ,they will not let yellow Nissan's in :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> cav said:
> 
> 
> > ok,
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> cav said:
> 
> 
> > ok,
> ...


Just reserve a space for me?

Perhaps Ian could cloak his Nissan :wink: :lol:


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

that should be fine tbh.. only 2 hrs into the meet... people will be having food i guess


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

cav said:


> that should be fine tbh.. only 2 hrs into the meet... people will be having food i guess


Any idea of numbers of cars ?


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

think we are looking at 40-50.. early est...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cav said:


> think we are looking at 40-50.. early est...


Good number, cav

Have you booked the [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

don't jinx it! :? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cav said:


> don't jinx it! :? :roll:


It will be fine


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> cav said:
> 
> 
> > don't jinx it! :? :roll:
> ...


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > cav said:
> ...


So that's agreed


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yep deffo agreed don't argue with me or else [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

haha steady on.. haha..

so how many of you are there coming?

want me to reserve a few spaces together>?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

cav said:


> haha steady on.. haha..
> 
> so how many of you are there coming?
> 
> want me to reserve a few spaces together>?


Looks like @5 ,, so a few together would be great   who knows we may get some more ,, i will do a post/link on the main page :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Jesus, I wouldn't dream to argue with you :roll: :wink: :-*



cav said:


> haha steady on.. haha..
> so how many of you are there coming?
> 
> want me to reserve a few spaces together>?


As David said: some spaces together cav  5/6 or so?


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

see you all tomorrow! spaces sorted


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

cav said:


> see you all tomorrow! spaces sorted


See ya tomorrow ,, hope it is sunny 8) 8) ,, will try to get there @1:00 .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> cav said:
> 
> 
> > see you all tomorrow! spaces sorted
> ...


So will I. I can set off earlier than I'd originally thought 

See you all tomorrow 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Last one there stinks [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

les said:


> Last one there stinks [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Black ones stink :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Last one there stinks [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> ...


Harrrr but its a silver one that will turn up last cos they stink the most


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Now, now children. I'll have to send you to your rooms if you dont behave :wink: :roll: 
You will have to write out 50 times in your best hand writing
_No TT stinks_ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


No TT stinks 
No TT stinks 
No TT stinks 
No TT stinks 
No TT stinks

to the power of 10 :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Well done, Les. But times 10 will be enough else you'll still be writing in 30 years from now :wink: :roll: 
Oh, and you can come out of your room now 

On a different note: I'm not sure that this "meeting" was what I've expected it to be but it was nice to wonder around the garden centre and have coffee with friends


----------



## cav (Sep 7, 2006)

Well... today was a sucess as numbers are concerned.

counter was over 140 cars. Great turn out!

But due to a COUPLE of people behavior we ALL had to leave the venue. (which was awesome)
As some people were saying that this was not organised properly, it was. weeks of organisation went into it. as you may tell by the flyers sweets etc (which i hope you all enjoyed) Smile

So as the story goes...

11:00 cars are already turning up,

11:10 there were over 40 cars already, parking up looked amazing at the front.

11:30 as more and more cars turned up (70 odd) we were tryin to organise the car park, but a couple of people had there own ideas where to park...

11:40 at this point we are diverting cars into the 'overflow' car park a turning on.

11:50 The manager of the venue was concerd with visitors not being able to park etc.

12:00 the manager told us (the organisers) to move some (most) of the cars to the 'plant' car park as there were too many for where we were. which i guess most of you will agree. And certain people reactions did not help.

12:10 now in the other car pak ( thanks to everyone for moving fast and being helpful) we were fine.. apart from that sodding weather!!!

13:00 ok so the weather is brightening up.. looking good.. but unbeknown (sp) to us again, certain people were still causing problems.. and the police were called to 'move us on'. Now as i am sure you will agree this was not needed as we were fine, a simple word from the manager would have been fine.

so the up shot of it... it will not be on again, sadly. due to a couple of peoples actions this will not happen again.

But i would like to thank everyone take came down all 140+ of you! amazing turn out.. and every sorry to you all for a couple of peoples actions.

extra thanks to the people that traveled a long way to support// (scotland, london, the toon etc etc)

any questions, as i think all may have some.. do ask.

thanks
cav, joe, ste.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


well at least it wasnt a complete washout and we escaped the ban Shhh don't tell the organizers that :wink: Coffee was good Oh and BTW I wont spill the beans on the LARGE piece of Carrot cake you Dani and Daves Mrs eat each :lol: Tut no self control just like kids in a sweet shop.  BTW the invite to come and clean my flat for me still stands :roll: I make a mean cup of coffee  Heres to the next one Oh and shame somebody had to go and pinch the spoiler off the back of Daves car :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> BTW I wont spill the beans on the LARGE piece of Carrot cake you Dani and Daves Mrs eat each :lol: Tut no self control just like kids in a sweet shop.


Control, control, I must use control :roll: 
[Yoda out}


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Seeing as you refuse to post any of your pics dani here ya go a few of the hall oh and some yellow custard thingy :lol:








[/img]
















[/img]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Help!!! A3DFU with the _legal_ number plate after Links refused to pass her with illegal plates  
I must put the real ones back on!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

